# Dacia Logan



## e.biemold (Jul 11, 2003)

Pictures of the new Dacia Logan have officially been released. The car will be produced in Rumania. In 2005 they expect to produce 200.000 of them The car will mainly be sold in Russia and other East European countries. The car will cost between 4000 and 6000 dollars. The car will have a 1.4 liter engine with 75bhp or an 1.6 liter engine with 90bhp.


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

Looks like a Geo Metro of yesteryear :\


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow, looking pretty good. Compared to the old Dacias of the 80s, it's a huge improvement. I wonder if they are still using a Renault engine.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Hercules said:


> Looks like a Geo Metro of yesteryear :\


Hmmm....

I was thinking more Dawoo meets Alfa Romeo


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Just came in the news. They are going to use Renault engines.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Yeah it looks pretty modern. The nose looks Acura-ish even. 

But "Dacia Logan"... sounds like a porn starlet's name... :rofl:


----------



## Betcour (May 23, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Just came in the news. They are going to use Renault engines.


Apparently the plan is to make a cheap but "modern" (not 80s equipment) car - it will have stuff like airbags or ABS. Also it's supposed to be robust and simple (and hence cheap) to fix and maintain.


----------



## London Talking (Mar 1, 2003)

gojira-san said:


> Yeah it looks pretty modern. The nose looks Acura-ish even.
> 
> But "Dacia Logan"... sounds like a porn starlet's name... :rofl:


I only clicked on this lthread, because I actually thought it was going to revolve around a porn star

No joke


----------

